# J. Rockett Rockaway Archer demo



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

A fantastic overdrive based off of the Archer with an added 6 band graphic EQ for ultimate versatility. 

Feel free to subscribe to my channel for more demo vids! Cheers!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

nice demo and great playing. thanks for sharing


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

bigboki said:


> nice demo and great playing. thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

marcos said:


> Very nice.


thanks!


----------

